# Reemplazar  varistor TVR 10241 por TVR 10471



## porfy333310 (Jul 14, 2017)

Se podría reemplazar un varitor TVR 10241 por un TVR 10471o tendría que usar el mismo que tenía que es el TVR 10241 ...


----------



## capitanp (Jul 14, 2017)

y de que tensión es uno y de que el otro?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2017)

Bienvenido , cuando haces una consulta de ese tipo debes subir los datasheets o los datos de cada uno de ellos. Gracias

¿Cómo *subo* archivos?


----------



## dantonio (Jul 15, 2017)

Publico hoja de datos de varistores linea TVR.

Saludos.


----------



## capitanp (Jul 15, 2017)

bueno y entonces?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 18, 2017)

Hola a todos , caro Don porfy333310 lo reenplazo NO es possible porque lo varistor  TVR10471 aun funciona con lo double de tensión del TVR10241 sin activarse o sea ponerse en cortocircuito.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

